# Wax ring or newer synthetic rubber ring?



## srloren (Nov 19, 2014)

I am skeptical about these but will listen to anyone who have experience with these. I am sure if the synthetic is used on a reset, you would have to scrape any wax from the toilet bottom before setting. If you have used one of these, what was the condition of the closet bend and ring? Was it plumbed right or was it used with a deep ring where the bend does not come to the proper level, approximately 1/2" above the concrete slab or conventional floor? Just curious and would like to hear both PRO AND CON. TIA


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

srloren said:


> I am skeptical about these but will listen to anyone who have experience with these. I am sure if the synthetic is used on a reset, you would have to scrape any wax from the toilet bottom before setting. If you have used one of these, what was the condition of the closet bend and ring? Was it plumbed right or was it used with a deep ring where the bend does not come to the proper level, approximately 1/2" above the concrete slab or conventional floor? Just curious and would like to hear both PRO AND CON. TIA


I always use the sponge rubber packer, assort thickness sizes from WB..


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Most of the time I'm just using a plain wax ring, sometimes in a rare instance a wax ring with the plastic funnel, and on wall mounts the urethane rings...

As long as you install them properly they work...


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Your talking about these?

http://m.lowes.com/pd/Sani-Seal-Wax-Free-Gasket-Wax-Ring/4650525

This has a 4 of 5 stars with 107 reviews. Mainly from home owners. 

I don't use them. I prefer wax. 

Although I'm not sure what a radiant floor heating guy would says about wax vs synthetic


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plungerboy said:


> Although I'm not sure what a radiant floor heating guy would says about wax vs synthetic


There is an application where wax will not hold up although the heat should be far enough away....


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

plungerboy said:


> Your talking about these? http://m.lowes.com/pd/Sani-Seal-Wax-Free-Gasket-Wax-Ring/4650525


This doesn't seem like a bad idea over wax now that I see it.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Redwood said:


> There is an application where wax will not hold up although the heat should be far enough away....


For christs sake.. use the rubber packer from WB around those radiant floor heat.. never a problem


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

Wax except for rear exits. Have had a melting wax issues with radiant before though.


----------



## srloren (Nov 19, 2014)

paultheplumber1 said:


> Wax except for rear exits. Have had a melting wax issues with radiant before though.


PaulthePlumber1....Good info. We don't use radiant heat in Southern California but something to be aware of for those that do..


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> For christs sake.. use the rubber packer from WB around those radiant floor heat.. never a problem


LOL I never said not to use the right material in the right application...

However, WB isn't the only supplier in town...:laughing:


----------



## kimo (Jul 22, 2011)

In my limited experience of service work i've never used a synthetic ring, and never even seen one in use under the pan. Maybe not using synthetic rings is just a bay area Ca. thing?

Slightly off page, all the rings we install, and that i've seen used, have a plastic funnel. Except when the rings without funnels are used to pack up.
The question is - if you guys use both types to pack up, do you place the funnel ring above or below the other wax ring?

I once helped a service plumber and he used one ring with a funnel and two rings without - he squashed the pan down and it must have worked. No call backs.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

kimo said:


> In my limited experience of service work i've never used a synthetic ring, and never even seen one in use under the pan. Maybe not using synthetic rings is just a bay area Ca. thing? Slightly off page, all the rings we install, and that i've seen used, have a plastic funnel. Except when the rings without funnels are used to pack up. The question is - if you guys use both types to pack up, do you place the funnel ring above or below the other wax ring? I once helped a service plumber and he used one ring with a funnel and two rings without - he squashed the pan down and it must have worked. No call backs.


What pan?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumb Bob said:


> What pan?


No idea... bedpan?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Use plastic spacers and caulk instead of extra wax. I use all non magnetic solid brass hardware.


----------

